# Home Brew Festival in Yamba



## shaunous (1/4/14)

This looks like a good thing, and we can all sleep at Crusty's place afterwards :lol:

But seriously, hopefully its a bit of fun and they get a good turnout. I'm going to go anyway.

http://www.dailyexaminer.com.au/news/festival-where-home-brew-fans-can-grin-and-beer-it/2215623/

http://www.ironsandcraig.com/


----------



## Arghonaut (1/4/14)

Nice. Looks like fun, know any more details? Looks like you have to buy a ticket, but the link just takes you through to the irons homepage where there is no info.

In other local beer related news, No 5 Church st in Bellingen have happy hour every day from 4 - 6pm at the moment, with 3 bellingen beer co beers on tap for $2 a middie. Nice way to start an evening


----------



## sp0rk (1/4/14)

Might have to look into coming up for it
Mmm, happy hour also sounds good, will have to convince the Mrs to drive me out


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

Yeh they say something about visiting their site in the near future to get more details. I'd say the paper article was a little pre-mature to event organisation.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Yeh they say something about visiting their site in the near future to get more details. I'd say the paper article was a little pre-mature to event organisation.


yeah...was a page 3 thingo. ( note my now famous chilli articall ....totall readers = SFA ) ...but..I went to my local doctor recently and he said " I saw you in the paper with the chillies...thats an interesting hobby"....

I was...well..stunned...considering I have only seen him prob 4 times in 18 mmths..

To have you "new" doctor comment that he saw a peice in the paper about my chillies was rather comforting.


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

The over consumption of chilli's didn't relate to your health problem did it


----------



## Crusty (1/4/14)

shaunous said:


> This looks like a good thing, and we can all sleep at Crusty's place afterwards :lol:
> 
> But seriously, hopefully its a bit of fun and they get a good turnout. I'm going to go anyway.
> 
> ...


Sleep! Who needs sleep.
Shit timing for me as I'll be on the Gold Coast that weekend.
I'm in between brews at the moment as well with the last of my Biab brewed kegs just about finished & the first brews on the BM will be taking their place.
Not expecting any major differences between the two methods but step mashed the 150 Lashes clone & also did a 90min boil as opposed to my single infused Biab & only a 60min boil. It will be good to see the slight differences between the two set ups if any. I might be able to bottle some of the Sierra Nevada clone & drop them in to Dave. It's really good to see this sort of exposure come to town. I had the boys from the YHA back packers drop in a couple of times for a taste test & they were pretty impressed. They asked how we could go about putting some of my beers in there on tap & am currently looking into how to go about it. From the research I've done so far, it's going to to be a difficult & expensive exercise, more so for them if they decide that a brew on premise is what they would like to do.
I'm just looking to obtain a brewer's license or whatever I need to get to be able to do the brewing for them. Probably just another dead end but we'll see what happens.


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

Wasn't 'Chook' from the YHA was it  Great guy.


----------



## Crusty (1/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Wasn't 'Chook' from the YHA was it  Great guy.


Justin. Is that chook?
The first time they came, it was Justin & the younger brother.
The next visit about four weeks later, they had some guy from Sydney with them who I assumed was going to finance the setup.
I think it was going to be around $100K to do it so not too sure if they want to go ahead or not.
Justin's about 400m up the road from me so I'll catch up with him this week & touch base.


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

Chooks the father, the son mostly runs it, who is probably Justin. Chook would be to busy drinking beers and fishing to organise a brew pub 

Good luck with it Crusty, hope it gets somewhere.


----------



## Crusty (1/4/14)

Two of the brothers, Justin & Shayne & their wives run it as far as I can tell.
I know their Mum lives there & I often see her in there doing some behind the counter work, mostly with the accommodation side of things.
I don't think I know chook. I'll have to track him down & give him a couple of samples.
It's a pretty costly venture & maybe not a big enough return at the moment. Population explodes at holiday time but pretty casual when in the off season.
I'd love to get some exposure & get some samples out there just for some feedback, good or bad.
I know if I had $100K to risk I'd have a crack at it. We'll see what happens in the next few weeks.


----------



## shaunous (8/4/14)

http://ironsandcraig.freshdesk.com/support/solutions/folders/1000054545
http://www.ironsandcraig.com/collections/all

Well I don't know what to make of this, but there is tix added and one being a 'Home Brew Challenge' ticket?

Mate sent me a pic of a flyer about it that was in Dan Murphies yesterday, so im guessing wheels are slowly in motion, but its in 2 weeks so their not giving people much time to give the missus an excuse to get drunk in Yamba.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/14)

I would suggest the organisers might be hoping to make a few bucks out of it. Buy a ticket to attend...then buy beers of them....sort a promoted event...


----------



## waggastew (8/4/14)

Like the sound of it but 4 weeks notice and on the long weekend feeeeeeeeerget about it.

Hope it all goes well for them and they make it annual and book it in early next year.


----------



## shaunous (8/4/14)

Yeh im hearing ya. And 10am-4pm, kinda weird hours for a alcohol related event.

Here's the pic me mate sent, straight from my old school pre-paid nokia dumb phone.




www.facebook.com/bigriverbrewfestyamba

_Home brew categories for Big River Brew Fest announced.
Best Ale
Best Lager
Champion - Best overall brew - includes all beers and ciders etc.
Best name for a brew
Best label design

We've got a cracking panel of judges and some great prizes from Coopers brewing and Stone and Wood.

Entry is just $5 per beer per category - register at 10am on the day.

Be in it to win it!_

I'd rather pay the $1/brew for the beer comp at the Grafton show, that is set-up a lot better and get more numbers in that.

I like what there doing, but seems as though its been piss poorly organised, even though they do have the Stone & Wood guys coming, that seems to be all that is organised. I've I lived in Yamba i'd probably go, maybe.


----------

